# Mullet-like stringy tail feathers?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's tail feathers are downright embarrassing right now. He got pretty sick last November right when he was blowing his coat and his tail feathers never really grew back.

They were finally starting to look not _too_ bad but then a series of unfortunate accidents occurred that further mangled his poor tail. 
One: His play buddy is clueless about stepping on Ranger's tail and pulls feathers out when Ranger gets up. 
Two: My foster pup thought Ranger's tail was officially "OMG-BEST-TOY-EVER" and was always chewing it, biting it, or snacking on it. :uhoh:
Worst of all, Three: Ranger got burrs caught it in and I didn't notice for oh, ten minutes. At that point, he decided to take matters into his own...paws....or teeth, as the case may be, and he ripped them out...destroying his tail in the process. :doh:

He's got 2 inches of re-growth at the base of his tail but the rest...oh god, the rest. The pieces that are left are long, which makes it worse. His tail is officially see through. In fact, it looks like a bad mullet (though I'm not sure there is such thing as a good one).

Um, can I trim his tail down? I think losing 2-5 inches would help make it not look so scraggly. Or do I just suck it up and wait another 6 months for re-growth? 

And if I can trim it...what's the best way?


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have no advice. I just had to say the "Mullet quote" made me spew my drink it was so funny.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Pix!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, you can trim the feathers. They do it all the time for confirmation shows.

I bought a pair of thinning shears from the local beauty supply store. I use it mostly on the Old English Sheepdog's feet, but I like the tapering straight edge on Banker's tail feathers.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

aww the poor guy. I would probably trim it too, that way it will all grow back the same length.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would trim it up. There is a youtube on trimming the tail for conformation. I used to trim up Jiges for our last show.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I brushed it out after spraying conditioner on it and trimmed off about 2 inches. It's looking better already but I could probably take another 1-2 inches off.

The best thing is that Mr. Mullet Man's tail is regrowing some of that lost hair. The top/tip of his tail is looking better and there's new feathers right at the base, too. It's the middle part that was looking so thin, scraggly, and the length just made it worse. 

Then today he was laying on the ground and then decided to move right as my mom walked over him. His tail went right under her foot and he got up quickly...leaving behind 8 inch feathers on the carpet. :doh: Hopefully the tail being a little shorter will stop people AND his best buddy from stepping on it all the time!


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi. My golden girl smells doggy. I have been told not to bath her much as the smell will come back stronger after every bath. Does anyone know if this is true? Have not bathed the girl and she is now 17mos.old.


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish to thank everyone for these forums as I am learning so much as Sadie is my first golden. Thank-you all!


----------

